# When is the next meeting?



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

When/where is the next meeting? Did I miss the September one?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

We did not schedule a September meeting because we did not have a meeting place. Please, will someone offer to host a meeting?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

could we get a store to host?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

any body have a store, or house we can having a meeting at? so no sept meeting. will there be an oct. meeting.


----------



## christoba (Dec 21, 2012)

I may be able to host on a Sunday if needed.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Christoba, that is fantastic! I will send you a PM.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

So does this mean there is a meeting?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, Chris's schedule won't permit him to host a meeting in the near future.

Anyone else?


----------



## bigdaddycool (Nov 20, 2013)

So when is the meeting? or is it too late?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so no sept.oct. or nov meeting. will there be a december/voting for b.o.d. meeting?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

What happened to the fish store idea?


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

When is the next meeting. I would like to join the club again


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I had visited with Tim aka CichlidTim when he was opening his store in Richland Hills but he seems to have disappeared as he won't respond to texts any longer. 

I visited with Mike at Royal Aquatics and I think he may be open to hosting a meeting. I may be going there this week so I'll visit with him again. 

Sadly with Nancy no longer "active" due to multiple family deaths in 2013, we don't seem to have any host or hostess. My tanks are now in my small bedroom and I'm sleeping on a twin bed, yea...like stuffing a marshmallow into a straw!, so I'm not an option. 

At this point, I'd settle for meeting at a restaurant and sharing lunch and plants just to keep the club active.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I agree Tanya.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I sent Darin at Petworld a message and asked if he would be willing to host a meeting. I will let everyone know what he says.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> ... At this point, I'd settle for meeting at a restaurant and sharing lunch and plants just to keep the club active.


Ditto. Being new to the club I'd just to like meeting some of you guys/gals.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that what we do in the Subaru club. we meet up on Wednesday night, and have dinner. we should find a place to host, or a rest. that would regularly host us.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Worst case, many fire houses let you use their space. We can pot-luck the darn thing.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Darin at Petworld in Haltom City has graciously volunteered to let us have a meeting at Petworld. He suggested February. I will need to let him know if we want to do this and when.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Pam, that is great news! I am planning to host a meeting at my home in January, and was going to announce it today. Look for that in a separate thread. Meanwhile I suggest that you confirm the February meeting at Petworld for February 16 or 23. Then we will have two meetings lined up for 2014.

Thanks!


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I will check with Darin and get back to you Michael.


----------

